# Â£400-Â£600 Pick My Watch At Goldsmiths



## john lloyd (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning,

After a new daily watch as my Omega has done 8 hard years and starting to show signs wear and tear so want to retire it before it gets damaged so it can be a nice pub watch, going to use my tesco vouchers so Â£600 limit at Goldsmiths. Will have my Tudor (once back from Ryte Time) as dress watch when Omega seamaster not suit so think daily please.

Had a quick gander and only thing that struck my fancy was the Citizen range (have an old eco drove already so like the brand) its going to be a daily wear in an emergency service role so what do you think looks good value for money?

citizen skyhawk there is a few in the range, what are your thoughts or any other brands?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

john lloyd said:


> Morning,
> 
> After a new daily watch as my Omega has done 8 hard years and starting to show signs wear and tear so want to retire it before it gets damaged so it can be a nice pub watch, going to use my tesco vouchers so Â£600 limit at Goldsmiths. Will have my Tudor (once back from Ryte Time) as dress watch when Omega seamaster not suit so think daily please.
> 
> ...


Hi John.. Just my 2p worth..... There are some very nice Citizens, true. My inclination would be to barter hard and look at the lower end Longines or TAG (especially if you could add some cash to it), or perhaps higher range Tissots. I think there's a sale on at Goldsmiths at the moment (I could be wrong...)so good luck.

Rob


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> .................... I think there's a sale on at Goldsmiths at the moment (I could be wrong...)so good luck.


Unfortunately Tesco vouchers can't be used to purchase sale items









I bought the Skyhawk in titanium, really nice clear display, light on the wrist, but plenty of 'presence'. And at a price that it can be used as a daily wearer (I can't bring myself to call any watch a beater :angel_not: )


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tissot T Touch, awesome daily wearer









Ryan


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

A quick look on there website and i was quite surprised to see you could get a Tissot Couturier Automatic Chronograph in stainless steel for less than Â£600.

I also have a soft spot for the Mondaine Railway clock watches but at Â£440 i feel your paying quite a large premium for the tasteful design.


----------



## woga (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi i have just had a quick browse and i personally like the look of a couple of Edox which are ranging from about Â£600-Â£700

not sure if you would call them daily wearers though? but nice all the same. happy hunting David


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like the silver dialed Bulova Precisionist for Â£299. I love that perfectly smooth sweep.

Have a look at the Bulova mechanical watches too. There are some very good watches there.



feenix said:


> (I can't bring myself to call any watch a beater :angel_not: )


I agree. A definite


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Might be a touch over your Â£600 upper limit but I really like the Longines Hydro Conquest.


----------



## john lloyd (Jul 7, 2011)

The problem is picking something that's different than my seamaster, the Longines is lovely but to similar. Going to nip out on Saturday and try a few on see what suits.


----------



## john lloyd (Jul 7, 2011)

Ordered

http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/product/citizen-blue-angels-skyhawk-at-gents-watch-17690576

Seems decent daily for Â£400 and different enough from any other of my watches,plus only used this years Tesco vouchers. Win.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks decent enough. Would have thought with your profession being in the emergency services you would go for a Citizen/Seiko or a CWC army watch for the durability. Maybe even a Pulsar.

I have seen the above mentioned Tissot cheaper at a few other sites but good luck with your new watch.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

The very tasty Hamilton Viewmatic would leave you with a fair bit of change out of Â£600. No bells and whistles, just a beautiful watch to suit any occasion. Comes in strap version also, and white or black guilloche dials...nice. I guarantee, once you hold one in your hand, you won't want to let it go.


----------



## john lloyd (Jul 7, 2011)

Its a touch on the large size from what I would normally pick, they had some nice bits of kit but the issue I had was finding something different than my other watches and suit work. Had it been just a general new watch as a treat would have picked something a little more unusual.


----------

